# Thawed vs Frozen



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I was just thinking many of you thaw the meat before serving it to your dogs, why?

Is there an actual reason or you just prefer it that way?

Nearly all of Avery's meals are frozen, usually not thawed at all, if I thawed them out it would take him seconds to eat it.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Depending on the meal, Zoey won't touch it frozen, Ziva gets most of her meals frozen to attempt to slow her down (for all the good it does) and Shellie does fine either way.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Thawed, wolves don't eat frozen meat in the wild, well, unless their kill doesn't get consumed immediately and they come back to it later I would think!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't really thaw it for any scientific or proven reason... just because I do haha. I think in summer I will feed more frozen meals, because it will be nicer for him to have a nice cool treat, plus when it's frozen it takes him longer! Usually Duke's meals are full defrosted because I take them out either before bed (for breakfast) or before work (for dinner) so they have enough time to full defrost. I think I might start partially defrosting by dunk the bags in hot water just before feeding, so that it takes him a bit longer but it's not like trying to eat a brick of ice haha. I feed chicken quarters partially frozen because they're usually pretty small, so he swallows them whole and vomits them back up lol so gross, but he doesn't seem to learn from the last time he did it lol.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

well, since we buy in such large quantities it is stored frozen. I thaw everything at least enough to separate it between the 6 of them, because it is all stored together in the same container. 
It's usually thawed, but sometimes the middle part will still be partially or fully frozen. Mousse is the only one picky about that, but none of the others mind it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think wolves probably do eat frozen meat in the winter. They live in some really cold climates.

I rotate organ meat so some is always coming out of the freezer half thawed and the other is going in. I really don't like messing with stuff like spleen if it's totally thawed. Liver is ok but slippery.

Alot of stuff I have in the freezer is 2-3 meals and it's too hard to separate so I just throw it in the fridge and he gets the same thing for three days. So some is pretty frozen and the last is totally thawed.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Both, and in between!:smile:

For Brody and Dixi the reason is that they are both "stupid eaters"....for Rhett and Leo it is a convenience thing, if I have food prepped a head of time then everyone eats frozen(as I prep and re-freeze) if Im feeling lazy and dont prep then Brody and Dixi eat the frozen that I ALWAYS have prepped for them, and I prep another day for them and freeze it and I then feed Leo, Rhett and the kitties thawed.

The cats are always fed thawed...since they wont eat it frozen!LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sprocket has no issue with thawed food.

Mikey no problem

GUNNER on the other hand tends to GULP his food. He does get the most. Last night he tried to swallow a whole chicken breast and I freaked out for a second before he coughed it up again and chewed it. I am considering keeping his food half thawed (it is half the time anyway because I thaw their portions over night).


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Buddy can eat thawed or fully frozen.....but the organs have to be fully frozen or he wont touch it!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Thawed. Every time I have given him something that is even partially frozen he hacks it up. Not sure if he just doesn't get it chewed enough, or what; but if all I need to do is thaw it in order to not have him hack it up, well that's pretty easy so why not just thaw it!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

It's easy enough for me to thaw it, and my two seem to prefer it that way. They occassionally get something that isn't quite all the way defrosted, but most of the time I have about two days worth in the fridge defrosting, and as I feed something I throw something else in the fridge so there is always something thawed to feed.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

except for fish, which is still somewhat frozen, i feed thawed.

i had read somewhere...and i cannot remember where..sorry....that food should be room temp....for animals....and it stuck with me.

even though my pug is a gulper.....i still feed thaw, because he gulps frozen too.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We feed thawed mostly because I freeze the days food in one bag and have to wait to separate it. The only ones who get room temp for religiously is my in whelp girls and nursing moms. Old wives tales say pups won't grow in womb while mom's body is bringing the food to body temp. Anyway I know it's an old wives tale but why tempt fate? Everyone else gets warm or cool with the exceptional opps frozen meal because I forgot to thaw something.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Partially frozen most of the time because my fridge is really cold. During the winter I'll thaw stuff in the sink, but can't do that in summer because I don't have AC and it gets too warm. They don't mind the frozen one bit.


----------



## Southpaw (Oct 17, 2011)

My dog prefers at least partially thawed. I've given her frozen before and she'll just kind of lick at it a little bit, and then act like she doesn't know what she's supposed to do. I can be pretty lazy/forgetful when it comes to taking meat out, but a 5-10 minute bath in lukewarm water softens it up enough to Juno's liking. 

Oh yeah--and she is a dork and still needs me to hold her meat for her, and my hands do not prefer holding it frozen.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Lucky gets frozen and thawed, depending on the meal. If I'm feeding bone in chicken then she has it thawed, if it's beef/pork heart then she has if frozen, only reason being that the supermarket I buy it from sells it pre chopped and she is a total gulper, if it's frozen it is in a big chunk and she has to chew it. She will only eat her least favourite meals such as fish and liver/kidney if thats frozen, I have tried feeding it thawed but she just picks at it


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Both. I usually try to remember to take Rayne's meals out of the freezer ahead of time to let them thaw out, but sometimes I forget so she gets partially frozen. I like to give it to her thawed because as she has gotten older, the gulping of everything within reach has decreased and she has turned into a very methodical chewer.....which means if it's frozen, it takes her forever to chew her way through the bone, especially if it's turkey necks. And I still watch her eat, so that means I have to keep an eye on her that whole time. I'm not a patient person :biggrin:


----------



## rory (Oct 4, 2011)

I feed fully or partially frozen, mostly because she LOVES it frozen and also because that way, even when I am feeding ground meat/bone (which is half of her meals) her teeth and gums still get a workout.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I try not to feed frozen solid, but many times I've fed semi-frozen food that hadn't thawed completely haha Rosey doesn't seem to mind either way, but I try to feed mostly at/around room temp.


----------

